# Not long to start.



## algrlsere (Jan 28, 2008)

Well hi all, 

  As you can see my bestest bestest friend has finally joined up on the site, thankyou all for giving her such a warm welcome, i know the coming months will be exciting for the both of us and her DH. 
  I have a strong feeling it will not be long before we are announcing lift off .
  Im just very honoured to be able to do this for them. Luckely i find pregnancy a breeze, although i suffer a little after birth but nothing i cant handle one more time, my youngest is only 4 months so i am under no illusions what to expect which is good as i have my eyes wide open for this. I just hope its a smooth ride for us all. 

Leanne.


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Ahhhh -  - your Leanne !!!!

What an amazing best friend you are.  

Looking forward to folloing your diary/story.

Love to you all

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am actually not the mod on thisboard anymore - just a mere member  

Will post to Jo and ask her to add you.

T xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

All added 

Good Luck to you all 
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## algrlsere (Jan 28, 2008)

Thankyou .

Yes it will be a challenge with my two girls to look after too but i know i will have alot of support and help through the months so i am confident it wont be a problem.


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Wishing you all masses of luck and baby dust
xx


----------



## watkinsfamily07 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi hun,

loads of luck over the comming months.  My youngest was 3 months when I decided to do it for my friends, and we got a BFP on our second attempt. I am now 13 weeks pregnant and my son is 11 months old. You forget how tiring it is already having 2 young ones so closein age, but I have never regretted it even for a second. I am so happy to be able to give them the family they have long for.

best of luck

love
sarah


----------

